# Protecting the underside



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi, bit of a newbie here but i have done some searching and not really found the answer.

just got a brand new car that has some painted chassis parts (anti roll bar, wish bones, etc). Now, i want to keep these looking as they do now and keep the surface rust at bay. I am not interested in the ACF-50 / wax (e.g. bilthamber) options as i want to retain the "fresh" look.

Any ideas what to use? I did see this product on a search - Jet Seal 109 - might be an option? how about some quartz (e.g. Gtechniq) products?

anyone got better ideas?

P.S. this wont be a daily driver and wont see salt/winter


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Jet seal won't last 5 mins, you'll need to put a ceramic coating on everything to protect it but keep the factory look. Whilst it's new though I would be temped to mask up and drop some more paint on as the factory paint is rarely super durable.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Bilt Hamber UC - its a clear protective underbody spray applied firm waxy film.
I know you said, not bilthamber, but this is the product mate


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I've also heard good things about Bilt Hamber products in this respect.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've used Bilt Hamber and it's brilliant, water still beads after 18 months of first use.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've used Bilt Hamber and it's brilliant, water still beads after 18 months of first use.
> 
> View attachment 47779


Did you use UC SB? I've been very tempted to use it on the suspension components to keep them corrosion free over the winter. Where did you spray it?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

Bilt Hamber UC is the best for the job.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

grunty-motor said:


> Hi, bit of a newbie here but i have done some searching and not really found the answer.
> 
> just got a brand new car that has some painted chassis parts (anti roll bar, wish bones, etc). Now, i want to keep these looking as they do now and keep the surface rust at bay. I am not interested in the ACF-50 / wax (e.g. bilthamber) options as i want to retain the "fresh" look.
> 
> ...


There was a chap on here who had put a quartz coating on the underside of his Merc, but the amount of work and prep to do that would be considerable (although not impossible).

If you really want to stop the rust then BH is hard to top.


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

bilt hamber is the best, I have a '92 MX5 and they are soo prone to rust wouldnt use anything else for rust protection


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Did you use UC SB? I've been very tempted to use it on the suspension components to keep them corrosion free over the winter. Where did you spray it?
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


I have indeed sprayed on to the suspension components Cookies and to very good effect, I used a ramp at my local ATS Euromaster.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

ok.........................you have all worn me down.............:lol:


----------



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have indeed sprayed on to the suspension components Cookies and to very good effect, I used a ramp at my local ATS Euromaster.


I've sprayed all of the underside of my mini including pretty much everything that bolts to it. I decided against doing the brakes though


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Dynax UC on my 6 year old CRZ after prepping the components with Hydrate 80, satin black hammerite, then Dynax UC


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

That is a tasty looking underside, if you'll pardon the expression :lol:


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

i bottled it - went Gyeon Rim in the end................we'll see how it holds up


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

steelghost said:


> That is a tasty looking underside, if you'll pardon the expression :lol:


Why thanks...


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

grunty-motor said:


> i bottled it - went Gyeon Rim in the end................we'll see how it holds up


Ooooohh, looking good dude :argie:


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

James_R said:


> Ooooohh, looking good dude :argie:


cheers - although it is much easier when the car is new!


----------

